# Day/Night meter - how to change to summer time



## angela59 (12 Apr 2009)

Hi,

I have recently had installed a day/night meter and on checking the meter today noticed it is still on the winter clock (an hour behind) - I'm not sure of how to change the time and would be grateful for any help.

Many thanks

Angela59


----------



## bond-007 (12 Apr 2009)

You don't change it. Neither does the ESB. It stays the same the whole year round.

The hours for summertime are from midnight 0000 hours to 0900 hours.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Apr 2009)

Your electricity supplier change the times for the meters, ie they still come on (for time example 12pm instead of 11pm) but the night time rate now starts at 12pm.

The hours for the summertime rates come on an hour later.


----------



## bond-007 (12 Apr 2009)

Exactly Smashbox. Everything is 1 hour later in the summertime. It will revert back again in the winter.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Apr 2009)

I have to say I thought this recently and had to ask someone about it, because I heard the meter 'clicking over' as such at a later time!


----------



## angela59 (12 Apr 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for that - it is confusing.  So when I read the time today on meter it said 17.35 whereas it was 18.35.  Also I thought summertime was 11.00 to 8.00 from March to October and from November to February was wintertime which is 12.00 a.m. to 9.00 a.m. - this was what I was informed by airtricity.


angela59


----------



## bond-007 (12 Apr 2009)

You have it the wrong way round.

Summertime the cheap rate is midnight to 0900.
Wintertime the cheap rate is 2300-0800.


----------



## angela59 (12 Apr 2009)

Hi bond-007,

Thanks for that - have now changed my timers to come on at midnight.  Sorry for confusion.

angela59


----------



## bond-007 (12 Apr 2009)

No bother. Many people get confused by it all.


----------

